# Bau der (Kinder)-Teichsicherung



## Geisselbrecht (23. Sep. 2011)

Guten Morgen,

hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Bau meiner Teichsicherung. Ich habe Baustahlmatten (6mm) mit der Flex zurecht geschnitten, die Kanten geglättet, grundiert und in Anthrazit (RAL 7016 - wie unser Doppelstabmattenzaun) besprüht. Diese werden rund um den Teich 15cm tief in den Boden gesteckt, mit 10mm dicken und 100cm langen Moniereisen (die genauso grundiert und besprüht wurden) als Verstärkungsmaßnahme flankiert. Derzeit steht schon gut die Hälfte...Rest folgt dieses Wochenende.

Bevor eine große Diskussion entsteht. Mir ist klar, dass dies keine Sicherung ist, bei dem man sein Kind unbeaufsichtigt im Garten rumlaufen lassen kann. Es soll eine Barriere darstellen die man nicht innerhalb von 10 Sekunden überwinden kann..


----------



## laolamia (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bau der (Kinder)-Teichsicherung*

hi!

habt ihr kleine kinder oder ist der teich frei zugaenglich?
also mein geschmack ist es nicht.

ich stand vor der gleichen frage, habe zwei kinder 4 und 2 und gluecklicherweise ein 4000m² grosses grundstueck. da konnte ich es mit einen rangerzaun abgrenzen- auch diese ist ueberwindbar- aufpassen muss ich sowieso- wichtig war mir nur das keiner einfach so losrennt und ohne "anstrengung" in den teich faellt.

gruss
marco


----------



## Geisselbrecht (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bau der (Kinder)-Teichsicherung*

Hi,

eine kleine Tochter (7 Monate) und sie fängt bald an zu krabbeln...unser Grundstück ist halt nicht so groß und ich wollte keinen riesigen Zaun drum bauen, den ich einbetoniere etc. In ein paar Jahren will ich das ja wieder rückstandslos zurückbauen. Der Teich ist nicht frei zugänglich. Er ist innerhalb unseres eingezäunten Grundstückes.


----------



## laolamia (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bau der (Kinder)-Teichsicherung*

ok dann ist es verstaendlich 
ich haette das aus holz mit einschlaghuelsen gemacht aber das ist geschmackssache.

sicherheit geht vor

gruss marco


----------



## Geisselbrecht (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bau der (Kinder)-Teichsicherung*

Ja, wäre auch möglich gewesen - aber Holz wollten wir nicht. 

Das jetzt kannste auch nicht so ohne weiteres überwinden oder rausziehen...da musste richtig Kraft aufwenden. Aber man hat seinen Nachwuchs eh nie unbeaufsichtigt im Garten. Es soll ne Barriere darstellen...und kein Hochsicherheitstrakt


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bau der (Kinder)-Teichsicherung*

,

ich hätte lieber diese Dino Stahlzäune genommen - die 4 eckigen Kästchen laden richtig zum klettern ein 

Aber richtige Erziehung (viel erklären) bring auch sehr viel - ich habe nur einen kleinen Mattenzaun, die Kleine weis ganz genau dass sie nicht drüber darf. Aber auch bei ner Party immer ein Auge drauf halten. Aber füttern darf meine Kleine auch, sie kann dann von außen drübberwerfen und viel Spaß.

PS: die Kinder rütteln sehr gerne an den Zäunen


----------



## Geisselbrecht (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bau der (Kinder)-Teichsicherung*

Ja Erziehung bringt sehr viel. Meine Eltern hatten damals auch keinen Zaun um ihren Teich und die Eltern meiner Frau auch nicht...mal abwarten - nächstes WE kommt mein 2,5 Jahre alter Neffe - das ist dann die erste Belastungsprobe...


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bau der (Kinder)-Teichsicherung*

Ich zitier mich ausnahmsweise mal selber (aus einem anderen Thread):



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Auf dem Gelände von Naturagart gibt es zwischen dem großen Teich für die Taucher und dem Indoor Teich (in Bau) einen Schwimmteich, der rundum mit stacheligen __ Wildrosen bepflanzt ist. Lediglich am Zugang ist ein verschliessbares Tor. Wenn man den Platz hat ist das eine effektivere und schönere Sicherung als mancher Zaun.



Den Platz hättest Du und das wäre gleich ein schöner gestalterischer Aspekt, zumal ja gleich daneben wieder ein recht nüchterner Zaun ist, den Zugang zur Terrasse könnte man mit einem schönen Tor machen. 

Deine Sicherung scheint auch nur an einer Teilseite vom Teich zu sein, das finde ich persönlich fast gefährlicher als gar keine, denn man kann theoretisch von der einen Seite reinfallen, wenn man dann (vielleicht in Panik) zu der anderen Seite wieder raus will hindert einen der Zaun. 

Letztendlich wirds, wie Du selber schreibst, keine 100%ige Sicherheit geben. 
In meinem Bekanntenkreis habe ich den Eindruck, das die Kinder, wo nicht ueberall Sicherungen angebaut werden, oft unbeschwerter und besser aufwachsen und mit den Gefahren gut zurecht kommen, als die , die all zu behütet aufwachsen. 
Mir hat mal nen Freund gesagt man könne uns ja nicht besuchen , weils bei uns nicht kindgerecht ist. 
Meine Antwort war nur: das Deinem Kind nichts passiert, darauf müssen wir aufpassen, aber für alles andere hast Du doch hoffentlich ne Haftpflichtversicherung 
Andere Bekannte kommen mit Ihren Kindern gerne und oft zu Besuch, obwohl bei uns nicht alles ausser Greifweite steht. 

Auch wir stellen dabei fest, das alles waagerechte, z.B. das Geländer am Treppenabgang, gern zum Klettern einläd. Es gibt z.B. diesen Teichzaun ohne Klettermöglichkeit.

Letztendlich muss es aber Dir gefallen und Deinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden und wenn nicht noch einige Geschwister in Planung sind, kannst Du den Zaun ja in wenigen Jahren abbauen. 

Gruß Wuzzel

edit sagt mir noch, das man den Zaun prima mit Wicken oder ähnlichem beranken kann.


----------



## Geisselbrecht (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bau der (Kinder)-Teichsicherung*

Die Umzäunung ist ja auch noch nicht fertig. Siehe meinen ersten Absatz...Und was dran ranken lassen will ich auch noch...


----------

